# Humble Indie Bundle #3



## ico (Jul 27, 2011)

*The Humble Indie Bundle #3 (pay what you want for five awesome indie games)*


Crayon Physics Deluxe
Cogs
vvvvvv
Hammerfight 
And Yet It Moves


----------



## rchi84 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Humble Indie Bundle 3 is live!*

EDIT : Just noticed that Ico has already started a thread for this. Mods, please lock or remove this thread. My mistake 


Hi Guys

Humble Indie Bundle is back  

In case you're not familiar with it, HIB is an initiative where a couple of independent, small time game publishers get together and release their games as a bundle pack.

You as a consumer, get to choose what amount you'd like to pay for it. The best thing, it's not set in fixed amount, but rather, you type in the amount you want to pay. It has to be a minimum of $0.01 though, because it's not free.

They give you a DRM free installer pack that works natively in Windows, Linux or Mac OS and you can install them as many times as you want, and register them under Steam, if you wish to.

The money you send, can be sent to the developer, or a charity or any combination as you choose.

head over to  Humble Indie Bundle  for more details.

The games on offer this time are:

Crayon Physics Deluxe
Cogs
VVVVVV
Hammerfight
And yet it moves


----------



## rchi84 (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm going to participate for sure. VVVVV alone is worth the price of admission


----------



## Faun (Jul 27, 2011)

om nom nom


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 27, 2011)

Yeah-hoo. Gonna get it.  

HIB FTW!

Bought it.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 27, 2011)

Awesome.


----------



## Faun (Jul 27, 2011)

Got it, crayon physics today


----------



## sygeek (Jul 27, 2011)

Damn, I was going to post that.


----------



## Faun (Jul 27, 2011)

^^Wut ?


----------



## sygeek (Jul 27, 2011)

Did anyone buy it successfully with $0.01? I tried to gift my friend with this amount but it didn't work.


----------



## Who (Jul 27, 2011)

Nice Bundle 

  PS : Anyone trying to pay less than $1 for this game is a moron.


----------



## Faun (Jul 27, 2011)

^^lol
$5 for me.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 27, 2011)

^ He paid $10 
I agree $5 is the bare minimum.


----------



## sygeek (Jul 27, 2011)

Who said:


> Nice Bundle
> 
> PS : Anyone trying to pay less than $1 for this game is a moron.


Below $1 doesn't even work, I paid $8.


----------



## Faun (Jul 27, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> ^ He paid $10
> I agree $5 is the bare minimum.



Only thing I wanted is Crayon Physx, almost forgot about my purchase of the frozenbyte bundle until last week or so when I read someone playing Trine over here. Searched my mails for the link and downloaded trine, liked it but no time to play it.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 27, 2011)

^ Activate both in Steam and Desura. 
Trine is a good name, not quite Braid or WoG or Machinarium but totally worth it. 
And it's recommended to play Trine with a controller, though I've completed it with keyboard + mouse.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 27, 2011)

Whats the use of activating it desura ?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 27, 2011)

^ Linux client coming sometime.  I also find its interface more smooth than Steam.


----------



## Faun (Jul 27, 2011)

^^I noticed that HIB 3 can be activated on steam and same goes for frozenbyte. That's awesome


----------



## Anorion (Jul 28, 2011)

I liek cogs and Yet it moves, donno about vvvvvv the previous indie bundle was cooler tho, so imm gonna skip this one
and I liekd trine more than LBP, Machinarium or Braid, but it was a lot shorter, and not only do you need to replay it with a controller (xbox 1 I assume @liverpool_fan), but you need to replay it with multiplayer to truly expirience it


----------



## Skud (Jul 29, 2011)

Purchased for $20. Previous bundles were better but this one is no slouch either. Game time.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 29, 2011)

HiB 1 was the best.


----------



## Skud (Jul 29, 2011)

May be one day they will offer Minecraft. That would be the best.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 29, 2011)

You can expect that by HiB 5-6, because AKAIK Minecraft ain't released yet.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 29, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> HiB 1 was the best.



Humble Bundle 2  It also offered all the games of HIB 1.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 29, 2011)

Thats awell man. 
I wonder if HiB3 will have such offers.


----------



## Skud (Jul 29, 2011)

Wait for HIB 4.


----------



## sygeek (Jul 29, 2011)

Skud said:


> May be one day they will offer Minecraft. That would be the best.


Should have bought minecraft instead, for the same price.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 29, 2011)

Are these games any good ?


----------



## Skud (Jul 29, 2011)

sygeek said:


> Should have bought minecraft instead, for the same price.




Will do. 

This is a time-limited offer. None of the games are bad IMO. So can't let it go.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 29, 2011)

xtremevicky said:


> Are these games any good ?



Any good? Crayon Physics is in itself fantastic. Worth $20 in itself in Steam. Rest is your call.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 29, 2011)

Blah ! never heared of the game ! 

Been out of this industry since my desktop went a generation back ! 

Till when is this open ?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 29, 2011)

Well, its natural that you didn't hear about Crayon Physics, not everyone plays Indie games. 

HiB is open 11 days from today.


----------



## Skud (Jul 29, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Any good? Crayon Physics is in itself fantastic. Worth $20 in itself in Steam. Rest is your call.




.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 29, 2011)

Not my type of games .

Thanks anyways Guys !


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 29, 2011)

Not quite Mincraft in the bundle but still as a bonus...


> Humble Bonus: everyone who buys the bundle gets to play Minecraft for free until August 14th!


----------



## sygeek (Jul 29, 2011)

I would say they are worth in the HIB bundles. As a particular, people would just whine for their crazy price, but now with the "pay what you want" tag, they'll give away whole of their wallets as a mean of "donating".



> Humble Bonus: everyone who buys the bundle gets to play Minecraft for free until August 14th!


Never saw that, is it still valid for me, if I bought the bundle before this offer?


----------



## Skud (Jul 29, 2011)

I guess so. Just try.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 29, 2011)

sygeek said:


> Never saw that, is it still valid for me, if I bought the bundle before this offer?


Of course. Just open your page.


----------



## sygeek (Aug 2, 2011)

All Humble Indie Bundle #3 customers get a free copy of Steel Storm: Burning Retribution


----------



## Krow (Aug 3, 2011)

Okay, I am in for this one. Finally, /me is getting a bundle! 

Does Google Checkout accept a debit card?

I am not sure whether I should buy the Windows or Linux versions.

Gonna pay $10.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 3, 2011)

^ You are eligible for all platforms. If you are paying a decent amount sign up as for Linux though. 

Not sure of Google checkout and debit card though.


----------



## ico (Aug 3, 2011)

Debit card won't work.

And you get all three versions - Windows, Mac and Linux.


----------



## Skud (Aug 3, 2011)

Google checkout accepts credit cards. 

One more game Steel Storm is now included. So that makes it 6 games!!!


----------



## sygeek (Aug 3, 2011)

ico said:


> Debit card won't work.


I used a debit card to pay for HIB..


----------



## Krow (Aug 3, 2011)

^Did you use Google Checkout?


----------



## ico (Aug 3, 2011)

sygeek said:


> I used a debit card to pay for HIB..


through?


----------



## Krow (Aug 3, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> ^ You are eligible for all platforms. If you are paying a decent amount sign up as for Linux though.
> 
> Not sure of Google checkout and debit card though.



I'll make sure I do. 
This is a fantastic offer, maybe I will pay some more.


----------



## sygeek (Aug 3, 2011)

ico said:


> through?


Google checkout (for me) and then paypal (gifted a friend).


----------



## Krow (Aug 3, 2011)

sygeek said:


> Google checkout (for me) and then paypal (gifted a friend).



Excellent. I will try the same tomorrow morning and report. 

Payment Methods - Google Checkout Buyer Help

It accepts MasterCard, Visa and Visa Electron debit, credit or gift cards.


----------



## Faun (Aug 4, 2011)

5 more games (Braid, Machinarium etc) added alongwith Steel Storm previously.


----------



## ico (Aug 4, 2011)

^^ yeah, Humble Indie Bundle #2 games.


----------



## sygeek (Aug 4, 2011)

Faun said:


> 5 more games (Braid, Machinarium etc) added alongwith Steel Storm previously.


Only if you paid more than $4.85, you're getting those HIB2 games.


----------



## Faun (Aug 4, 2011)

^^one can still pay to make up for the average.


----------



## Skud (Aug 4, 2011)

Make the deal even nicer for me. Thanks for the info Faun.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 4, 2011)

I payed lesser than the avg.  Will increasing my avg  by paying more though my unique page work ?


----------



## Skud (Aug 4, 2011)

The average has now increased to $5.14. Ask them first before making the move.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 4, 2011)

Exisiting purchasers will get all bundles regardless of what they paid earlier. I wish they really demanded more than $10 though.


----------



## Skud (Aug 4, 2011)

Even 450 bucks in nothing for this truly awesome bundle. Hats off.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 4, 2011)

HiB never ceases to amaze.  The games from HiB 2 are far better than HiB 3 IMO.


----------



## Krow (Aug 4, 2011)

Debit card declined by Google Checkout. I guess that means I am out.


----------



## ico (Aug 4, 2011)

yup, only Credit Cards work. I still don't know how sygeek managed to use his? May be Debit cards work with Paypal?


----------



## Skud (Aug 4, 2011)

Most probably.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 4, 2011)

HIB3 now has all the games that were there on HIB2 (which includes Braid)! This is awesome.


----------



## Krow (Aug 4, 2011)

Yeah it is awesome, I was going to pay $20 but for the stupid credit card thing.


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 4, 2011)

You can try and use paypal !


----------



## sygeek (Aug 4, 2011)

Just so you know, debit card does work with Google Checkout/Paypal,



Spoiler



*i.imm.io/7D44.jpeg

*i.imm.io/7D4p.jpeg


----------



## baccilus (Aug 4, 2011)

sygeek said:


> Just so you know, debit card does work with Google Checkout/Paypal,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My Canara VISA debit card works fine on steam and gamersgate but is not working on any of the payment options in Humblebundle site. With Paypal and Google Checkout, Re 1 is deducted from my account but I can't pay the whole amount.


----------



## Faun (Aug 4, 2011)

ico said:


> yup, only Credit Cards work. I still don't know how sygeek managed to use his? May be Debit cards work with Paypal?



It has to be mastercard or Visa. You can use debit card then.


----------



## baccilus (Aug 5, 2011)

Faun said:


> It has to be mastercard or Visa. You can use debit card then.



I have a VISA Debit card (not electron) but even that didn't work. Last time ico gave away his Humble games to me but this time I want to pay for them.

I am ready to transfer money in whoever is willing to gift the Bundle to me. I will pay in advance of course.


----------



## sygeek (Aug 5, 2011)

baccilus said:


> I have a VISA Debit card (not electron) but even that didn't work. Last time ico gave away his Humble games to me but this time I want to pay for them.
> 
> I am ready to transfer money in whoever is willing to gift the Bundle to me. I will pay in advance of course.


Just give me your email, I'll gift you.


----------



## Faun (Aug 6, 2011)

^^I am here to help too.

Btw Atom Zombie Smasher got added too


----------



## sygeek (Aug 6, 2011)

Damn, debit card isn't working with paypal now :/


----------



## Krow (Aug 8, 2011)

Got my bundle thanks to someone who paid for me.


----------



## baccilus (Aug 8, 2011)

Faun said:


> ^^I am here to help too.
> 
> Btw Atom Zombie Smasher got added too



Thanks Faun. I just got an email from Humble Bundle. They said that they can't do anything about the Indian Debit cards situation and I should just ask some friend to buy it for me. So how about you gift one to me (pay around 5-7.5$) and I put the money in your account. Just let me know your account details I will transfer today itself.


----------



## Faun (Aug 8, 2011)

^^PM me your email.


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 8, 2011)

I can also help !


----------



## Faun (Aug 8, 2011)

@baccilus
PMed you the gift URL.


----------



## baccilus (Aug 8, 2011)

Thank you so much Faun. Really looking forward to gifting you something during steam sales 



xtremevicky said:


> I can also help !



Thank you Vicky. Faun sent me the gift codes but thank you for asking


----------



## Faun (Aug 8, 2011)

cool...do play osmos.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 9, 2011)

Last day guys.


----------



## Skud (Aug 9, 2011)

What to expect for next year? Limbo???


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 9, 2011)

Super Meat Boy, Limbo, Trine 2, Overgrowth, etc.  Maybe even Amnesia.

Limbo well it has to be ported to Mac OS X and Linux to be bundled in the first place. SMB will have a Linux/OS X port soon anyway.


----------



## Skud (Aug 9, 2011)

That would make it the best bundle of all.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 9, 2011)

I am just assuming on the basis that those game developers had previously bundled their games in the 4 humble bundles till now. And Super Meat boy devs tweeted about the HIB3, so quite positive as well. 
But I am completely sure we'll see most of the games as parts of the next few bundles.


----------



## Skud (Aug 9, 2011)

Let's hope it would be even better. Looks like the indie community has much varied games compared to the AAA titles, where all it changes is the number after the game title.


----------



## Krow (Aug 9, 2011)

I maybe wrong, but I really have seen some of the best artwork in indie games (Like Machinarium, Braid). I just loved those tiny touches to buildings and added stuff like wells, etc which gave Machinarium that wonderful dark setting. Also the Braid soundtrack was amazing!


----------



## Skud (Aug 9, 2011)

I agree. One reason may be they don't have the cutting edge graphics to hide behind. Instead the focus remains more on the story, design, gameplay, audio, physics, characters, interaction etc. Apparently, the quality of the overall game increases.


----------



## Krow (Aug 9, 2011)

I have pledged to not use any walkthroughs for my next indie game, whichever it is.


----------

